# health care info please



## joyce fairlie (Jul 19, 2008)

hubby and i thinking of moving to cyprus within next 3-5 yrs, he is diabetic on insulin,several daily medications and requires regular blood tests and occasional bloodletting as also has heamacromatosis. unlikely to get health insurance for these pre-existing conditions, is that correct? grateful if any insulin dependent diabetics could tell us about cost of scripts and the cost of insulin, how well husband would be monitored etc etc, he will be 60 give or take a year either way when we move which means he will not be collecting state pension, any help advice, web addressess etc would be very welcome, thanks


----------



## PeterJWall (Jul 24, 2008)

For your first 2 years away from U.K. you can use E106 (from DSS Newcastle)to get Cyprus medical card, which enables you (inc. diabetics) to get all medication free.
After 2 years the E106 medical card expires. Until you get E121 at age 65 you have a problem.
I am trying to get Cyprus medical card on the basis of my "chronic illness" diabetes, but it's a long frustrating struggle. The rules in Cyprus are interpreted differently by everyone. 
If all else fails, go to hospital with EHIC plastics card & tell them you are diabetic & need emergency medication. It should work. If it fails, go another day & see a different doctor - this should work OK.
(Don't give up your EHIC as stated in the issue instructions - it will continue to be useful).


----------



## joyce fairlie (Jul 19, 2008)

*health care*

to PeterJWall thanks, sounds very complicated, what is EHIC? even if the meds (insulin, simvistatin, ramipril,amlodipine,doxasozin and sol aspirin) are free for the first 2 years are regular check-ups possible, do you register with a gp as done in uk, do you know if any of the meds are available over the counter? hope you are having more sucess, thanks again


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

An EHIC is a European Health Insurance Card. You can get one free if you are a resident of the UK and travelling abroad. If you move to Cyprus and become resident you cannot continue to use it.

I am insulin dependant and I have used the EHIC card to obtain emergency medication by attending Larnaca Hospital. However I was horrified to discover that some of my medications (including one of my insulins) are not available in Cyprus. If you are thinking of coming to Cyprus permanently then I recommend that you go to a Pharmacy when you are next i Cyprus and check which of the medications that your hubby takes are a) available in Cyprus and b)Which can be prescribed by the hospital. If meds are not available then he should discuss with his consultant the feasibility of changing meds as over the counter meds are very expensive. 

If you have a look at previous threads, E106s and Health insurance for pre-existing conditions have been discussed.


----------



## joyce fairlie (Jul 19, 2008)

*health care in cyprus*

thanks for the info, it sounds very complicated, think you r right, our best plan would be to check things out when we are next over. it seems diabetics are not encouraged to move to cyprus!!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I don't think that diabetics are discouraged. I think the health service in Cyprus is not well funded or as advanced as the UK thus the most modern and expensive meds are not always available. That being said, I have heard that when the Cyprus Health Service acts it is faster than the UK and very good.


----------



## PeterJWall (Jul 24, 2008)

*Diabeteics in Cyprus*

There is a high incidence of diabetes in Cyprus. The more sophisticated insulins are available privately, whereas insulins available free from hospitals is rather basic. Also 5mm needles are not available free - smallest are 8mm.
Cyprus has promised itself, for several years, a National Health Service. Like most things Cypriot, we will see it "avrio" - that's tomorrow - it's like Spaninish manana but without the urgency !


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I have been told by both the hospital and a local pharmacy, that Novo-nordisk's Levemir (Insulin Detemir) is not available in Cyprus. Also, Pregabalin (for Diabetic Neuropathy) is not available as it it too new. Would I be able to get these privately then?


----------



## joyce fairlie (Jul 19, 2008)

was only joking that diabetica not welcome in cyprus! it is just that it all seems very complicated, we are spoiled here i suppose, my husband just goes to gp, has blood tests every 6 months, meds are adjusted accordingly, he also sees diabetic nurse regularly who also monitors his blood sugars and recently changed his insulin type and regime. im just concerned that he wont have the access to this level of monitoring in cyprus, along with the difficulties we may have obtaining insulin,test strips, lancets and medications etc etc.it has been suggested that it may be easier for him to return to scotland twice a year for check-ups???? what do you think about that? also when you say over the counter meds are expensive roughly what cost are you talking about? thanks for all your info so far, it has been heavy rain here for about 48hrs so cyprus is getting more appealing by the hour


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

I may be wrong but if you keep a addy in scotland &keep paying stamp
you can come back for doc, also some gp will write scriped for 6month.
We looked at cost of over the conter Drugs in cyprus(not dibetic)
most were cheaper.
Good luck ,we find other pains in joints ect are better in cyprus& the sun makes you feel good.

Tricia


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

From what I am told by other diabetics, Cyprus deals with diabetics very well. I am not worried about how well I will be monitored as, from what I have seen, they seem to monitor other long-term conditions well enough. My only question is what I do about meds, but as soon as we have had our immigration interview I can register properly with the hospital and find out if treatment is any different once you are a resident in the 'system' rather than a tourist on an EHIC. 

As regards going back to the UK for treatment, that would not be possible (legally) once you become resident here. As I have said before, I have checked and entitlement to use the NHS depends on where you are resident, not whether you pay a stamp.


----------

